# Need Some of Your Thoughts



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

Need some of your thoughts. I have two tanks, a 10 gallon tank and a 55 gallon tank. I had asked my dad to order me one snail for my betta's (10 gal) tank, but found out today he ordered me three (not complaining, happy he did that). But now I need your thoughts. Should I put the two extras in the 55 gallon? How many snails can go in a 10 gallon tank with a betta? They are mystery snails.
Note: There are minnows in the 55 that may know how to eat a snail. Not sure. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

They should arrive in a few days, so any thoughts or advice is appreciated. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

it's up to you. How big are the fish in the 55 gallon? A mystery snail is pretty big and would take a fairly large fish to pick it off. You could put all three in a ten gallon or put one in the ten and the other two in the 55.


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

There are a couple decent size fish in the 55. 
So 3 would live fine with my betta? How fast do they reproduce 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

depends if you have a male and female or not. They're not self reproducing and need two to make babies. If you end up with three males then you don't have to worry about it.


Not sure if they can over run a tank or not.


----------



## MythicalBetta (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks!
How do you tell if they are a not or girl?
Sorry, I've never had snails before.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## Falcon (Jan 9, 2008)

MythicalBetta said:


> Thanks!
> How do you tell if they are a not or girl?
> Sorry, I've never had snails before.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


 I've never looked but to my understanding the male has a penus sac under his shell. You have to take the snail out of the water and flip it on it's back and wait until the snail comes to look. Not an easy way to sex them or you can wait until you have eggs in the tank.


----------

